# Are you really a clydesdale?



## hrhitter (Dec 20, 2004)

Or are you just fat and overweight which pushes you into the clydesdale division?

How many of you could easily be 190 but chose to stay over 200lbs so you can have an easier bracket when racing?

BTW I'm overweight but I'll still be a clyde.


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*im a true clyde...*

6ft 2in and 250lbs with a 36in waist. im not fat, built like a linebacker. at 235lbs my waist was 34in.  , damn i miss those days!.


----------



## BikeKilla (Apr 4, 2004)

No, I'm a poser wanna be cylde. I'm 6'3 and 203.


----------



## Bikehigh (Jan 14, 2004)

I haven't been under 200 pounds since my ex-wife got pregnent with my son. That was almost 20 years ago now. I've been up to 260 at my clydiest. After a couple years of doing Tae Kwon Do 3 to 4 times a week, I managed to get down down to 225, and couldn't go any lower. After my first season running my own landscaping business, I got down into the 215 range, and during the fall leaf cleanup season, I got down below 210. Now that leaf season is over, I've crept back above 210. So, if I bust my ass doing physical labor all day, every day, I can get below 210. Keep in mind that all this time I'm also riding MTB a few times a week, and I've thrown riding my fixed gear roadie into the mix late in summer too. AND, I take the dog for 4, 5, 10 mile walks and hikes, several times a week in addition to all the labor I do. 

I'm 6' 2", and 213 currently. When I buy a suit, they have to get the suit coat from one suit, and the pants from another suit. I take a 48 coat, and 36 pants. When I went to buy a Carhartt vest or pullover, XL, I have about a foot and a half of extra material around the waist. It's absurd! Are there people that work hard all day really that fat?

Though I have hopes of cracking the 200 pound barrier next year, I'd say I'm an official clyde. I don't race.


----------



## Trail Daddy (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm 6'-1" and weigh about 245 lbs. Waist size varies from 36" to 38" typically. Several years ago I got down to about 210 lbs, but it took a lot of effort. I'm just a big guy. I carry my weight all over my body, not just around my mid section. Most people are amazed when I tell them what I weigh. They just can't believe it's that much.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Are you a judgemental prick?*



hrhitter said:


> Or are you just fat and overweight which pushes you into the clydesdale division?
> 
> How many of you could easily be 190 but chose to stay over 200lbs so you can have an easier bracket when racing?
> 
> BTW I'm overweight but I'll still be a clyde.


or do you just come across that way on the internet? What does it matter whether someone is over 200 because they're overweight or have dense muscle mass or are tall?

So long as they like riding their bikes, isn't that what matters?


----------



## Brandon (Dec 30, 2003)

hrhitter said:


> Or are you just fat and overweight which pushes you into the clydesdale division?
> 
> How many of you could easily be 190 but chose to stay over 200lbs so you can have an easier bracket when racing?
> 
> BTW I'm overweight but I'll still be a clyde.


I only managed to get down to 215 when training for the Creampuff, but guess what.. I don't race Clyde when I race, I go for Sport class.


----------



## Boss_K (Dec 7, 2004)

Six foot five and 240 lbs....even if get down to 6-7% bf I'd be about 210-215....but I wanna be at 250 with 5% bf.....guess in a few more yrs I'll be there.


----------



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

*Clydesdale FAQ*

Here's some points from a clydesdale FAQ from Clydesdale Breeders of the U.S.A.

_"What is a Clydesdale? 
Clydesdales are a breed of heavy draft horse. Clydesdales originated from Scottish farm horses over two hundred years ago."_

Yes. From overgrown Scottish stock? Thats me!

_"How tall are Clydesdales? 
Clydesdales can grow to over 18 hands tall. A hand is four inches, so this would be 72 inches, or six feet. A horse is measured from the ground to it's withers. If you feel at the end of a horses mane, you will find a small flat spot, this is the withers. When a horse puts their head down to eat, this is the highest point on the horse."_

Although I have learned to eat with my head up, I am indeed over 18 hands tall. Closer to 19-1/4 hands tall.

_"How much does a Clydesdale weigh? 
Mature Clydesdales weigh between 1600 and 2400 pounds, as much as a Volkswagon Beetle."_

Okay, you got me there. Im not that big.

_"What are the different colors of Clydesdales? The horses are mostly bay or brown but can be black or sorrel. Roan (white hair scattered throughout the coat) is often seen. A white blaze face and four white legs are common, but black legs are often found. White spots can occur on the body. A knowledgeable judge ignores color in the show ring."_

White face, white legs and scattered white hair? Me, me, and me.

_"Why do Clydesdales have so much hair on their legs? 
This hair, called feather (or spat where it goes over the horses hoof), originally helped protect the horses legs. Now it is primarily for show."_

Yep. My hairy legs are just for show.

_"How much can a Clydesdale horse pull? 
It depends on what their pulling. When pulling a wagon, a Clydesdale can pull many times more than its own weight, which is why the Clydesdale was so popular in the cities pulling large wagons of goods."_

Probably why I felt so at home during my short time as a courier.

_"How big is a Clydesdale's hoof? 
Clydesdales are known for the size of their feet One of their horseshoes is about the size of a dinner plate. A thoroughbred race horse has a shoe about half of that size. Horseshoes are held in place with special nails. The nails are hammered up through the shoe and exit the hoof wall. This does not hurt the horse as the hoof wall is similar in structure to a human finger nail."_

Big feet? Yep. SIze 14 and pleased that Sidi makes up to a 50 in some nice styles.

_
"How much does a Clydesdale eat? 
Depending on their age and the amount of work they might be doing, and adult Clydesdale 
may eat 25 to 50 pounds of hay and 2 to 10 pounds of grain or other supplements."_

While my personal record is 22 lbs of hay in a single sitting, I did once eat 4 lbs of lasagna (grain) at my mom's house.

_"How much do Clydesdales cost? 
Clydesdale vary in price based on many factors. Bloodlines, quality, size, age, color, and markings all effect prices. Some Clydesdales may sell for as little as $1000, but most Clydesdales sell between $2500 and $5000. The top level horses sell for prices equivalent to luxury automobiles!"_

My asking price right now is $2300 ($10 per pound). Fair, no?

_
"Can you ride Clydesdales?
Yes!! Most equipment manufacturers now offer saddles, bits, & bridles in draft horse sizes. Many owners compete in shows next to more typical riding horses. The Clydesdales are very easy to train and their great style is a hit in the show ring. They also make exceptional trail horses due to their calm disposition."_

Yeah. Umm, I find those saddles tend to chafe my tender flanks, so no thanks.


----------



## Boss_K (Dec 7, 2004)

*that was great....*

lol


----------



## caboverpete (Apr 25, 2004)

When i think of a clydesdale racer i think of someone that is just naturally a large person.... i was 5' 7" 205lbs a little over a year ago, i wasnt a clydesdale i was just fat.


----------



## hrhitter (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks for the serious replies. I'm new to this stuff and there is always a JERK "ken in kc"

Who is Internet Brave. A lot of people are tough when they get to hide behind there pc!


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

hrhitter said:


> Thanks for the serious replies. I'm new to this stuff and there is always a JERK "ken in kc"
> 
> Who is Internet Brave. A lot of people are tough when they get to hide behind there pc!


Actually, you somewhat came across as a pr*ck in the way that you asked your question. Ken is a great guy and has been here a long time (unlike you).


----------



## Bikehigh (Jan 14, 2004)

hrhitter said:


> Thanks for the serious replies. I'm new to this stuff and there is always a JERK "ken in kc"
> 
> Who is Internet Brave. A lot of people are tough when they get to hide behind there pc!


So if he were a jerk to you in person, are you implying he should expect a punch in the face, or are you implying that he wouldn't even dare because you're so tough in real life? Lighten up, Francis.


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 12, 2004)

Because, there is no place in this world for fat people


----------



## MichiganClydesdale (Mar 24, 2004)

*pure clyde*



caboverpete said:


> When i think of a clydesdale racer i think of someone that is just naturally a large person.... i was 5' 7" 205lbs a little over a year ago, i wasnt a clydesdale i was just fat.


Actually, by some states race standards, you are a clyde. Some states use this rule, which is effective, and eliminates some of the really studly 205 6'4" guys who can XC w/ the best of them. Multiply your height in inches x 3 (67 x 3) = 201. Your weight must be greater than that number, which you are (at 205). If you are heavier than 3x your height in inches, that's qualifying clyde. This way, someone 5'2" and 195 pounds is a legitimate clyde, although under 200 lbs.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*I real life, I'm a chicken shît.*



hrhitter said:


> Thanks for the serious replies. I'm new to this stuff and there is always a JERK "ken in kc"
> 
> Who is Internet Brave. A lot of people are tough when they get to hide behind there pc!


Easy there, tough guy. My reply was serious. I'm not so shallow that I judge people on whether I deem them fat, big boned or your definition of a "real" clyde.

I've been ridden in to the ground by "fat" riders and I've ridden "real" clydes in to the ground. I've had my ass handed to me by a pregnant rider on a singlespeed and I've outridden expert or pro riders. And I don't really care one way or the other.

The point I was trying to make there smart guy, is that trying to catagorize or stereotype someone is a waste of time and doesn't matter one bit. Riding your mountain bike is what matters.

Feel free to hook up with me any time. I'm around a lot. I'll be at the Fruita Fat Tire Festival in April getting my ass handed to me by a couple of sexy women. That's my next "public" appearance. There's an off chance that I'll be in Tucson for the 24HOP but I won't be riding, so you won't have an opportunity to demonstrate how tough and brave you are and how incapable and afraid I am. Sorry about that. Your best chance will be in Fruita.

Ken


----------



## Victor (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey Ken in KC......I have been spending the last couple days thinking of a good response to Hitter's original question that would not offend anyone, but yet point out the obvious. 

No need thanks to your above response. Very well said. See you all at the races!


----------



## Behrtattoo (Dec 30, 2004)

*I think so*

285lbs..but I tear through the woods like a Kodiak set on fire.


----------



## RhinofromWA (Feb 20, 2004)

hrhitter said:


> Or are you just fat and overweight which pushes you into the clydesdale division?
> 
> How many of you could easily be 190 but chose to stay over 200lbs so you can have an easier bracket when racing?
> 
> BTW I'm overweight but I'll still be a clyde.


I am just fat. I could never hang with Clyde XC racers....those guys can scream.

https://www.ridemonkey.com/mountain-bike-photos/data/518/5742kd.jpg


----------



## Victor (Feb 5, 2004)

MichiganClydesdale said:


> Actually, by some states race standards, you are a clyde. Some states use this rule, which is effective, and eliminates some of the really studly 205 6'4" guys who can XC w/ the best of them. Multiply your height in inches x 3 (67 x 3) = 201. Your weight must be greater than that number, which you are (at 205). If you are heavier than 3x your height in inches, that's qualifying clyde. This way, someone 5'2" and 195 pounds is a legitimate clyde, although under 200 lbs.


That is a clever standard, although I must admit that weight is weight, and I am unclear on how the distribution of bodyweight across a given height really matters. Particularily considering the enormous variables with diiferent body types.

However, please note that according to this formula, the above 6'4" racer would need to be over 228 lbs to qaulify as a Clyde.......not 201!

This standard would surely eliminate me from the Clyde category.

Cheers


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

I don't consider myself a true clyde, but I feel no guilt at racing clyde class. I'm 6'nothin, weight stays between 240-250. I am fat; but I also have huge, mostly muscle, legs.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

*If you can fit into a SIDI shoe ...*



TobyNobody said:


> Here's some points from a clydesdale FAQ from Clydesdale Breeders of the U.S.A.
> 
> _"What is a Clydesdale?
> Clydesdales are a breed of heavy draft horse. Clydesdales originated from Scottish farm horses over two hundred years ago."_
> ...


If you can fit into a super narrow sidi shoe, you're not a clyde. You're a giraffe ;-)


----------



## Big Daddio (Feb 20, 2004)

Sounds like someone got schooled and is reaching deep into the "excuse bag' to make up for it. There are fast clydes and slow clydes. I've heard the same sort of thing in the beginner and sport classes. If I were you I'd ride more and spend less time on the interner


----------



## jason3559 (Mar 10, 2004)

*Is this discussion still going on....?*

Funny, I was stuck doing some mindless job at home over xmas break and this very discussion, found in another thread, popped into my head.

Lucky for me, my grandma brought me my first helpings of mashed potatoes/gravy/noodles/sweet potatoes/rolls/and greenbeans. 
The second plate was just as GOOOOOOOD!!!!!! So good infact, I went for a 5th.

6'2, 216lbs

That should set a nice +200lbs base (200.49999lbs to be exact) for this years race season. I feel so naughty.


----------



## Biggie (Dec 11, 2004)

I'm 5'10" - 220. I had a stomach flu twice over Christmas(or else Wifey fed me a bad shrimp ring  ) and lost 10+ pounds.

I ran a half-marathon in 2001 and classified as a clyde(although I only weighed 205 then). I finished:

Top 50% of male contestants, top Third of all contestants, but top 10% of people over 200lbs! That top 10% finish among fat bastards really made me feel like I had accomplished something. Long live the Clyde!


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

hrhitter said:


> Or are you just fat and overweight which pushes you into the clydesdale division?
> 
> How many of you could easily be 190 but chose to stay over 200lbs so you can have an easier bracket when racing?
> 
> BTW I'm overweight but I'll still be a clyde.


I haven't weighed 190 since 3rd grade!  Sheesh. Who'd *want* to be a poser-clydesdale? It ain't all its cracked up to be. Benefits of being a c-dale: trying to find riding shorts which fit, busted cranks, busted bb's, busted frames, blown out forks and rear shocks, destroyed/mangled freehubs, that's just last month! 

As I posted in another thread, I'm 6', 260-ish, 38" waist, 28" quads, 52" chest--that's very unnatural to have over an 8" drop between your jacket size and waist--ask any tailor. Buying clothes, especially jeans is a real treat. Baggie 38" Levi 560's don't hang right in the crotch/thigh area and 40" Levi's make me look like a gangbanger.


----------



## liltommy (Aug 9, 2004)

*Reminds me of...*



bingemtbr said:


> I haven't weighed 190 since 3rd grade!  Sheesh. Who'd *want* to be a poser-clydesdale? It ain't all its cracked up to be. Benefits of being a c-dale: trying to find riding shorts which fit, busted cranks, busted bb's, busted frames, blown out forks and rear shocks, destroyed/mangled freehubs, that's just last month!
> 
> As I posted in another thread, I'm 6', 260-ish, 38" waist, 28" quads, 52" chest--that's very unnatural to have over an 8" drop between your jacket size and waist--ask any tailor. Buying clothes, especially jeans is a real treat. Baggie 38" Levi 560's don't hang right in the crotch/thigh area and 40" Levi's make me look like a gangbanger.


The first time I tried to buy a suit from a store. The guy told me because of the difference between chest and waist I'd have to have one specifically altered or find one that specialized in "athlectic" cuts. Oh great! If I was 4" bigger in the gut, no problem.

Luv being a clyde.

Tommy


----------



## red_ivan (Apr 14, 2004)

liltommy said:


> The first time I tried to buy a suit from a store. The guy told me because of the difference between chest and waist I'd have to have one specifically altered or find one that specialized in "athlectic" cuts. Oh great! If I was 4" bigger in the gut, no problem.
> 
> Luv being a clyde.
> 
> Tommy


Same happened here. Fortunately I was at a large enough store that gave me the choice of 3 "athletic" cuts.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Damn, busted. I am a 6'3" 230lb clyde. I could be 190lb, but I just can't kick my beer and mexican food habits. I don't race enough to claim that as my reason to stay on this side of 200lb. Simply my love of foods that are high in fat or served in larger portions. I could eat like a squirrel and be 190lb, but where is the fun in that


----------



## mtnbiker1220 (Jan 30, 2004)

I am 6'6" and weigh 280 but it looks as if I weigh 50 pounds less than that. People are always shocked when I tell them how much I weigh. I'm just a big guy.


----------



## bigjimsixten (Feb 3, 2005)

*Super Clyde?*

6'10" (6'11" after a good stretch!), and between 335-340, depending on the time of the year. I haven't been below 260 since I was 18 (now 30). People often don't believe me when I tell 'em I weigh 335, but height hides weight, and I do some powerlifting in addition to mtn. biking, so it's not all bad weight....although I've got a spare in case I ever break down  ! Long Live the big guy, and long live the viking spirit!!!!!!


----------



## woodenit (Feb 7, 2005)

*53,6',243*

I'm 53, six foot tall and 243lbs(just weighed myself at the gym). The key word is gym and while I have a little extra weight during winter, I used to be a trainer at the gym. so if you go with the premise that muscle weighs 70% more then fat,yes, I'm a clydesdale but no, I'm not all fat....TJ


----------



## bomber (Jan 13, 2004)

I am 5'10ish 240 last time I weighed. The last time I did a body composition test (where they calculate bodyfat %) I was 210 lean...which puts me at about 12% bodyfat. I am somewhat overweight but I couldn't get under 200lbs no matter what (w/o losing muscle mass that I lifted lots of weights to build ;P).

That being said I don't race and I don't care. I just thought it was a fun topic


----------



## dtmartin46 (Jul 11, 2003)

*5'9" qualify???*

So do short dudes qualify as "Clydesdales"???

I am only 5'9" but i go about 210, and my bodyfat stays @ 11-16%. I don't generally lose weight in summer. My only other hobby is working out with weights, which i do year round. I am pretty thick compared to most people i see on the trails. I think it is funny that most mountain biker dudes have skinny bodies overall, and then huge-ass calfs! Are there any avid riders out there that like to be strong as hell overall, along with being able to ride for hours???

Just curious.


----------



## scalpelcannon (Dec 18, 2004)

dtmartin46 said:


> So do short dudes qualify as "Clydesdales"???
> 
> I am only 5'9" but i go about 210, and my bodyfat stays @ 11-16%. I don't generally lose weight in summer. My only other hobby is working out with weights, which i do year round. I am pretty thick compared to most people i see on the trails. I think it is funny that most mountain biker dudes have skinny bodies overall, and then huge-ass calfs! Are there any avid riders out there that like to be strong as hell overall, along with being able to ride for hours???
> 
> Just curious.


Sounds like me. I'm 5"10 195 to 200lbs. MTB saved my life. I was 268 last year. Yes thats right I lost a bunch of weight. Started riding and weight lifting. I'm not skinny but I'm not fat anymore. I'm just linebackerish looking.


----------

